# Air Force trainers involved in mid-air collision



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2007)

> 11/28/2007 - COLUMBUS AIR FORCE BASE, Miss. (AFPN) -- Two Columbus Air Force Base T-6 Texan II primary trainers collided about 12:47 p.m. Nov. 28 near the Columbus AFB Auxiliary airfield in Shuqualak, Miss. At the time of the accident, the aircraft were conducting initial flight training operations.
> 
> On-scene emergency response has located and confirmed all four pilots have parachuted safely.
> 
> A board of officers will be appointed to investigate the accident. Additional details will be provided as soon as they become available.



Air Force trainers involved in mid-air collision

Thankfully, all are okay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn atleast they all made it down safely.


----------



## T4.H (Nov 29, 2007)

Luckily they got all out alive.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

It's always good when you walk away.....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 29, 2007)

Somebodys' in BIG trouble...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2007)

Pretty wild!

BTW - My wife was born at that base.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2007)

Wild, but at least they all got out OK. Someone will still get sh*t for it though - they have to have seen each other/ATC seen them converging.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 29, 2007)

it was an auxilliary field so probably no ATC and they were VMC so its seen and be seen


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 30, 2007)

Picture the standard de-brief...........;

"Now then Bloggs, if you had to do that again - what would you do differently?"

"Well, sir.............."

Good that they all got out. (Good ole Martin Baker)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2007)

It's easy to speculate what happened from the safety of the ground. I wouldn't jump to any conclusions as to what happened yet. Yes, they were in training, but you can't rule out mechanical failure, FOD, bird strikes or other causes at this point. I am sure the accident review board will get to the bottom of this.


----------

